# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about the Russian alphabet lesson masterrussian.com/blalphabet.shtml

## Unregistered

I have a Russian word I want to know. It is in Russian and I can't type it in to find out in English what it means... How do I do this?

----------


## Ramil

You may use this resource to type it and then paste it here so that we could translate it for you. Russian virtual keyboard

----------

